# Why does 0 nic cost the same as 6-12-18 mg ejuice



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

I have a noobie question why do vendors charge the same price for 0 nicotine e juice as juices that have 6-12-18 mg nicotine surely they are supposed to be cheaper or am i wrong or just miss informed.I was under the impression that its the flavor and nicotine content that determined the price

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

Its a fair question and @Mike (mikes mega mixes ) addressed this in his own juice range. 

I would think that all of the costs are calculated on an average of ingredients, bottle,label, time , mark up etc and lower nic savings would be considered as a bit of cream ontop

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Its a fair question and @Mike (mikes mega mixes ) addressed this in his own juice range.
> 
> I would think that all of the costs are calculated on an average of ingredients, bottle,label, time , mark up etc and lower nic savings would be considered as a bit of cream ontop


thanks i will go have a poke around


----------



## Mike (16/8/15)

0mg isn't very popular and it's simpler and easier to lump them all together

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Good question. This is a worldwide trend. Presume extra admin could be one reason and, as @shaunnadan says, that extra profit. And at high mg nic, the difference in production cost is maybe not that much. MMM is the very first vendor that I have come across that differentiates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (16/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> I have a noobie question why do vendors charge the same price for 0 nicotine e juice as juices that have 6-12-18 mg nicotine surely they are supposed to be cheaper or am i wrong or just miss informed.I was under the impression that its the flavor and nicotine content that determined the price




What i have learnt with the costs of E Juices is that the cost is calculated based on the following:

Cost of creation of the E juice (all the diy's tasted and thrown away lol)
Time (Time used to create juice and make it i.e labor)
Cost of concentrates, bottles and Nic
Marketing (labels websites and etc)

So Usually the juice makers take all the above when making a juice from what i have seen! But if you were to sell the juice based on 50% markup from actual material costs then we would pay alot less for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

Paulie said:


> What i have learnt with the costs of E Juices is that the cost is calculated based on the following:
> 
> Cost of creation of the E juice (all the diy's tasted and thrown away lol)
> Time (Time used to create juice and make it i.e labor)
> ...


thanks for the explanation guys did not think of it in that way at all


----------



## Mike (16/8/15)

Just out of interest's sake, my orders have been roughly

13% 0mg
35% 3mg
29% 6mg
13% 9mg
5% 12mg
4% 18mg

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paulie (16/8/15)

Mike said:


> Just out of interest's sake, my orders have been roughly
> 
> 13% 0mg
> 35% 3mg
> ...




So if i orderd a 0 and a 6 and mixed them together it would work out cheaper than 2 3mgs? lol sorry its the Greek in me saying this and your juices are very well priced


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

Mike said:


> Just out of interest's sake, my orders have been roughly
> 
> 13% 0mg
> 35% 3mg
> ...


cool that actually quite helpful so the lower nic juices are popular i need to start looking at juices from today my Kangerteck subox mini will be here with in the hour and only have 18mg twisp garbage


----------



## Mike (16/8/15)

Yup!! You can save a whole R15 by doing that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

On the flip side, the juice lasts a hell of a lot longer at 12 and 18mg though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/8/15)

Mike said:


> Just out of interest's sake, my orders have been roughly
> 
> 13% 0mg
> 35% 3mg
> ...



Very interesting @Mike, thanks

Lol, and I am not part of that 4% .... Yet...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

@Mike If you didn't do 18mg juices at all would you think it would he a huge knock to your business, just curious as I see the 18mg group disappearing

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @Mike If you didn't do 18mg juices at all would you think it would he a huge knock to your business, just curious as I see the 18mg group disappearing



I purchased the Biscuit dreams on Friday @18mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (16/8/15)

Obviously that's a pretty small sample size, over 5 weeks of selling, but still interesting. Comes to around 150 bottles if I remember right. 

@shaunnadan I've been selling on the forum mostly, which caters more to enthusiasts than anything.. The casual folks are far more likely to buy 18mg. I'm happier to cut out 12mg as I have had 3 or so orders of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Mike said:


> Obviously that's a pretty small sample size, over 5 weeks of selling, but still interesting. Comes to around 150 bottles if I remember right.
> 
> @shaunnadan I've been selling on the forum mostly, which caters more to enthusiasts than anything.. The casual folks are far more likely to buy 18mg. I'm happier to cut out 12mg as I have had 3 or so orders of that


Don't you dare!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (16/8/15)

Take the twisp juices and mix with 50% VG and let it sit for about 2 weeks. 9mg juice to use in your subtank


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/15)

I have to agree that nic content influences the price quite a bit with DIY even. Big price difference between 3 and 18mg, but my flavourings are the most expensive part, as I mix between 70-80% VG, so I add a bit more than the norm. I do mix 6mg for the car at 50/50 blend for the Nautilus mini, and use much less 6mg than 3mg juice. So the way I see it, if you sell 3mg cheaper, it will be a bonus. Better price = more customers, and lower nic = more juice usage, there for even more sales

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (16/8/15)

If you buy 0mg at skybluevaping you get a R30 discount. Wich i consider to be very fair seeing that nic is the most expensive component.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (16/8/15)

Even at big quantities like I use, generally around 9-12mg works out to be an equal cost between nicotine and concentrates. That said, I buy in bulk so my prices are a bit better.


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

I still have my feet firmly planted in 18mg territory and will gladly support any juice maker that offers this option.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------

